# my fish stays at the bottom of the tank and wont eat



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

He's usually pretty lively but has been like this for several days. He used to come up to eat right away and was pretty thorough, almost attacking his feed (dry meel worms).
What I've learned from reading here is that I've done just about everything I'm not supposed to do.
He's in a 1/2 gallon tank that I change about every 4-5 weeks, the water is rarely, if ever 78 degrees, but I've never tested the temp, or anyhting else about it for that matter. I never left any of the old water when I changed it. I do treat the water with Sera Aqutan. I "rescued" this little guy and he was doing fine for a long time. I changed his water about 4 weeks ago (first week of Sept) and now I'm afraid to stress him out or hurt him moving him out of the bowl. He's just laying at the bottom and the last time he came up to eat he spit it out - about 3 days ago. I'd hate to see him die after all he's been through and I've grown fond of him.
Any body have any ideas? Is this something a vet can help me with, where do you go with a sick fish? 

Thanks


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Umm... First of all you need to upgrade your tank size, preferably a 5 gallon but a 3 would do. You need a heater and a filter is MUCH better. but I don't know of any for a small 3 gallon. Just a suggestion but its probably only 40$ to go buy a 5 gallon kit and it comes with pretty much everything you need.

Do you mean dried blood worms? I've never heard of feeding meal worms.

Ew, in a half gallon bowl I would be changing the water almost everyday, at least every other. Honestly your betta can't live in that, its horrible. Since it seems your betta is in bad shape then just use a turkey baster and change like half of the water and replace it. That way you don't have to take him out and It's better then not changing the water at all.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

He is probably dying of ammonia poisoning. The best thing that you can do for him right now is to change out about half of the water with treated water of about the same temperature to slightly warmer. Then as Little-Fizz said, you really need to upgrade ASAP.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> He's in a 1/2 gallon tank that I change about every 4-5 weeks, the water is rarely, if ever 78 degrees, but I've never tested the temp, or anyhting else about it for that matter.


Everything screams "Wrong" here. Take the advice you've read on FF and change everything, and I mean everything about your betta keeping. I'm sure your little guy will be much happier if you do.

You can probably get a little Azoo filter for a 3 gallon at Petco but I wouldn't use it until he's got a chance to regain strength...heater wise it depends on the tank you get but I love these heaters for anything 2.5 gallons or up, just make sure to test them elsewhere first and get the right temp. You need to get a thermometer to monitor the temp, and we'll discuss water changes when you get another tank but for now you NEED to be doing them either daily or every other day. He should be eating pellets for his main food source (3-4 2x a day)and thawed or rehydrated bloodworms for a treat.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Also, please read the betta care sticky. It provides a lot of good information, and is easier than me just restating it here.


----------

